# How do you not drink too much?



## Posterchild66 (May 24, 2012)

Lol, and not beer! :nono:

I bike with a 100oz Camelbak, and live in the Middle East. It is not uncommon at all for me to ride in 100 degree heat. How do you "pace" yourself on the fluids? Any tips?

I tend to come home with a tummy ache, like I drank too much water...

I am biking now, but am acclimated to the heat as I used to walk in it quite a bit.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Posterchild66 said:


> Lol, and not beer! :nono:
> 
> I bike with a 100oz Camelbak, and live in the Middle East. It is not uncommon at all for me to ride in 100 degree heat. How do you "pace" yourself on the fluids? Any tips?
> 
> ...


You could add some electrolytes to plain water to improve absorption in the heat.
One thing that might help, weigh yourself before and after a ride, to get an idea how much water you are losing.


----------



## CajunJamie (Mar 28, 2012)

I have 2 camel bak packs, but mainly ride with a bottle, to drink I have to stop, so I don't stop unless I have to. I have a friend who is a camel bak rep in California. She gave me a few samples of this and I LOVE it in cold water. It comes in large tablets and I put 1/2 a tablet in a small water bottle.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I do (did) two things:

1) became conscious of how much water I drank in one go, and trained myself to take only a mouthful at a time, instead of gulping.

2) don't swallow the water right away, swish it around a bit. Dry mouth encourages you to drink more water.

I used to steamroll through my 3 liter reservoir, now I usually go through about .75 liters an hour, depending on the temperature.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

CajunJamie said:


> I have 2 camel bak packs, but mainly ride with a bottle, to drink I have to stop, so I don't stop unless I have to. I have a friend who is a camel bak rep in California. She gave me a few samples of this and I LOVE it in cold water. It comes in large tablets and I put 1/2 a tablet in a small water bottle.


Those containers look identical to NUUN, but with different graphics, so I wonder if Camelbak rebadges NUUN's product, or just happens to use the same tin.


----------

